# chicken fried steak batter



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like a good chicken fried steak, but i've never found a batter that i'm completly impressed with.

any 2coolers have the perfect chicken fried steak batter you're willing to share with ol' mc?

thanks.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

oooooh - that's a tough one - everyone has a favorite - me? I just use the 1+1+1 recipe
1 cup of flour
1 cup of milk
1 egg
put whatever spices you like in the flour and mix all the ingredients together. Works good for me.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I cut the steak into smaller pieces, season, and dip it into butter-milk. I then put it in the flower and off to the skillet it goes.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think seasoning-wise, salt and pepper right when it comes outta the hot grease. flavors melt right in.

dang it, now i gotta go and mess up my kitchen


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Half a beer, 2 eggs and some flour w/ S&P and a little Tony's for tha kick.

Dip into beer-egg mix, dip in flour and drop it down.

Finish off the beer....


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Season meat how you like and dip in flour, egg, flour and fry. Try to only flip it once. Season again when done.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I double-dip like Cartman. Put two beaten eggs and a cup of milk in a bowl. Put a cup of flour in a plastic bag. Salt and pepper the steak (I like to tenderize mine with a knife, it accepts the batter better), drop it in the flour and shake the bag. After it is covered with flour, take it out and submerge it in the egg-milk batter. Then back in the flour one more time for the final coating. Then fry it.

Professor Jones


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of meat do ya'll use? 

The stuff already tenderized?


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

MC , I used to work for a restaurant company that "frying" was their specialty. We breaded everything by hand and the dip consisted of eggs , chicken base, and old fahioned ice milk . It is important that the dip remains cold during preparation as this bonds as well as adds a unique crunch to the steak or chicken when it is done. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I use two eggs and milk, but marinate it in that for around 30 minutes or so. Then drop meat into seasoned flour. Keep your grease hot 350 min.

We had this last night with mashed potatoes and gravy and fried cabbage. Boy was my wife upset with me when we went to bed.......I love fried cabbage with bacon.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

SargentfishR said:


> MC , I used to work for a restaurant company that "frying" was their specialty. We breaded everything by hand and the dip consisted of eggs , chicken base, and old fahioned ice milk . It is important that the dip remains cold during preparation as this bonds as well as adds a unique crunch to the steak or chicken when it is done. Hope this helps.


that sounds interesting.



Artifishual said:


> We had this last night with mashed potatoes and gravy and fried cabbage. Boy was my wife upset with me when we went to bed.......I love fried cabbage with bacon.


 i love cabbage and bacon, too. i'm real popular on cabbage nights.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I used Wondra flour with the egg and beer concoction for a breaded hamburger patty steak. Weird, but it turned out really well. I will need to try it for the CFS, because I liked the batter so much I mixed the remaining flour and egg together and it made a fried dough that was really good. Arteries were lovin' me that night.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> What kind of meat do ya'll use?
> 
> The stuff already tenderized?


Cube steak or tenderized beef cutlets. Same thing, different name.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah, i'm going to try short pole's beer thing, too.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

season the meat
roll in flour
dip in melted vanilla icecream
roll back in flour and fry in hot grease 375


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Cube steak or tenderized beef cutlets. Same thing, different name.


So you buy the ones already tenderized or is the regular one better to start with? I've always done the pre-tenderized one. Just curious.



mastercylinder said:


> yeah, i'm going to try short pole's beer thing, too.


Use a 16 oz Budweiser...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Leemo said:


> season the meat
> roll in flour
> dip in melted vanilla icecream
> roll back in flour and fry in hot grease 375


That sounds awesome...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

already tenderized


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

For an added treat, instead of using all flour, crush up saltine crackers and mix with flour 1/2 and 1/2. This can be applied to any recipe that calls for just flour. 

Looks like I'll be making CFS tonight.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Leemo said:


> season the meat
> roll in flour
> dip in melted vanilla icecream
> roll back in flour and fry in hot grease 375


that's interesting, too, leemo.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I've done the ice cream deal for fish but never beef. I don't know, could be great???


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I dredge meat in seasoned flour, dip in egg/milk wash

crush a tube of ritz crackers in a gallon ziplock back, toss in coated meat, shake

you wont regret trying this recipe


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i made cfs's last night. i didn't have any vanilla ice cream, so i used the basic egg, milk, and flour batter, but i put some beer in it, and as suggested, i kept the milk and egg cold by putting it in an ice bath.

best cfs's i've ever made. they were a big hit with everyone. thanks for all of your suggestions.

mc


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

no cabbage? *** ?


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

*Chicken fry and grease gravy*

I use this one. Letting them set for 20 minutes makes a big difference. Holds the goodies on better. I usually use the tenderized cube steaks.

2 Lb Round steak - tenderized
Pepper
Salt
Garlic Powder
2 Eggs plus 2Tbsp water, beaten
Oil for frying
2 - 3 cups flour, seasoned*

* (REMEMBER THE "FEEL") with salt, pepper and garlic powder. Trim fat from round steak and cut
into serving size pieces. Score edges to prevent curling. Dredge
pieces in in seasoned flour, then dip in egg mixture. Dredge pieces
in flour again, making sure to evenly coat both sides and edges. Set
on waxed paper for at least 20 minutes to allow coating to better
adhere.

Heat about 3/4-1 inch oil in large skillet over med-high heat. Drop
pieces in one at a time. If batter sticks to pan, oil is not hot
enough; if batter pulls off the meat, oil is too hot. For crisp
crust, do not crowd. When crust is brown on one side, turn and brown
other side. Drain on paper towels and remove to a warm serving dish
and keep in a warm oven until ready to serve. CREAM GRAVY Pour off
all but 1/4 cup oil from skillet. Scrape bottom to loosen browned
pieces of batter. Off heat, stir in 1/4 cup seasoned flour. Place
skillet over low heat; cook and stir flour until it colors slightly.
Slowly add 1 cup warm water and 1 cup warm milk, stirring to reduce
lumping.

Adjust seasonings, and cook until thickened. Serves 6-8. Bon appetit,
y'all.

NOTE: On 12/31/94 I guess I forgot to add that the round steak should be tenderized--either by the market or by the cook. This makes the meat lie flat while cooking and is more tender for eating. The "FEEL" is just a sense of how the process is pulling together. Chicken fried steak really takes a "feel" for the seasonings, the breading, cooking, etc.


----------

